# meter question



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Unless its a POCO requirement there is no such requirement for a 200A socket. And since their tech said its a NEC code, he's full of chit.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Unless its a POCO requirement there is no such requirement for a 200A socket. And since their tech said its a NEC code, he's full of chit.


there is no requirement from the poco unless they changed it in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

In our area any permanent service 200 amps or less has to use a 200 amp base. It has been that way for years.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I did take a look at my POCO bleu book ( for WPS < wisconsin pubic service >) and all they say for UG verison it will use 200 amp socket but for overhead verison the smallest socket they will approved is 100 amp horn bypass type that it., they do not have any listing for the O/H verison but UG verison there are few.

I will have to check online to see if they did change that or not.

But basically in the NEC as far I know the barebone service size for upgrading is 100 amp for resdentail home but for apartment or other purpose there is other size avaibale.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I did take a look at my POCO bleu book ( for WPS < wisconsin pubic service >) and all they say for UG verison it will use 200 amp socket but for overhead verison the smallest socket they will approved is 100 amp horn bypass type that it., they do not have any listing for the O/H verison but UG verison there are few.
> 
> I will have to check online to see if they did change that or not.
> 
> ...


this was a single family home. that tech is a fool. if it were illegal to install the box i installed, wth would he energize it? he's just plain stupid. it only aggravates me because it only takes one fool to open his pie hole with useless information to destroy credibiltiy. will be getting his supervisor involved tomorrow. he needs a good re-training.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> this was a single family home. that tech is a fool. if it were illegal to install the box i installed, wth would he energize it? he's just plain stupid. it only aggravates me because it only takes one fool to open his pie hole with useless information to destroy credibiltiy. will be getting his supervisor involved tomorrow. he needs a good re-training.


It will be wise to talk to the supervisor to let them know what the situation what you having now so that way they can able clear it up without getting into more mess.

Merci,
Marc


----------

